# Guns/Companies that you've have good/bad service from



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We all brag on the gun companies that we get good service from, but does anyone have any bad stories. Others may possibly benefit from your story.

In my experience as a seller, I always had the best service from Thompson Center. Our company went out of business due to bankruptsy. We had a promotion w/in the store that who ever sold the most TC's would get a free one from TC. I had sold far more than anyone else, but the store was closing, so I figured I;d never see the muzzleloader. I called Thompson Center told them the situation and sent them the proof, they shipped a bran new Stainless Firehawk to me, to my home address! (back then the Firehawk was the top of the line by TC) To this day, I recomend TC's. I can remember when their factory burned down. Some emps dedicated 20 hour days for 2-3 months on buidling the company back up & restocking. From the way it was told to me, that anything past the 8 hours was volunteer. For emps t do that, you know it's a good company, I am sure they were rewarded for their hard (free) work though.

I have also had service from Ruger, as a prev topic states.

As far as cross bows went, we always had great service from Horton.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Well don't have no stories for guns but I got one with bows. 2 years ago I had a P.S.E. Impala recurve and I twisted a limb on it. It was 10 days before season and I called P.S.E and they sent me a pair of new limbs free including shipping. I told them I would like to have them over night express and they told me that was fine if I paid for the shipping , which I did. To this day I stick by P.S.E. 100%...............Rich


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont blame you, how could you ever swtich after service like that.


----------



## Smallie Chaser (May 17, 2004)

I have had excellent service from TC...I have also had satisfactory service from Remington.


----------

